# Meat rabbits for sale in south east San Diego, CA



## HiddenHavenFarms (Mar 16, 2012)

We have meat rabbits for sale for $20. per rabbit or $15. if you purchase 4 or more. Please email us info@hiddenhavenfarms.com:      cool:


----------

